# Stepp ladders and DIY versions/original loc-on brand stands



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Im seriously considering building a set or two. Can someone with the original Stepps measure for me? Total length,total width, and size of materials. From the pics ive found, it looks to be 3/4" aluminum square. Thanks for the help. Any DIY pics and versions are welcomed also. 

I made a loc-on style stand out of steel angle last year and it turned out great. But i want to do one out of aluminum to go w the stepps. Any idea what size aluminum angle was used on the original loc-on stands?


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I would guess they used either 1-1/4" angle or 1.5" angle???? I have some 1.5" x 1.5" x 3/16" saved up for the same thing, just trying to decide what to use for the deck. Considered using FRP grating x 1" thick but that gets heavy and would defeat the purpose. GOOD LUCK and be sure to post pictures!!


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

A couple i looked at used 3/4" plywood for the deck. Thats also what i used on my steel version which is still in the woods. The plywood w aluminum wouldnt be bad but gets a tad on the heavy side w the steel angle. Ill be scrounging up materials in the next couple days.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I had a buddies Loc-On to copy but had to give it back before I could get mine started  I am making mine slightly larger than the factory Loc-On's for more room.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll pull mine. I. Need to replace the seat anyway


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

HawgEnvy said:


> Im seriously considering building a set or two. Can someone with the original Stepps measure for me? Total length,total width, and size of materials. From the pics ive found, it looks to be 3/4" aluminum square. Thanks for the help. Any DIY pics and versions are welcomed also.
> 
> I made a loc-on style stand out of steel angle last year and it turned out great. But i want to do one out of aluminum to go w the stepps. Any idea what size aluminum angle was used on the original loc-on stands?


are you looking for info on the stepp ladder tree step if so check out the thread diy ladder steps (rebar) i posted a lot of info on how i make them out of 1/2" square tubing


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

i'll check it out. Here's myloc-on i built last season when my other stands were stolen. I used bed frame angle iron and 1/2" plywood for the deck. I'm going to do another out of aluminum. the bed frame material is quite heavy so it doesn't make for a good packing stand. It's CRAZY sturdy and extremely quiet. I can stand with all my weight(165#) on one corner and it doesn't budge.

View attachment 1493732


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

here's the link to BowBaker1640's thread. Very good pics/info. Thanks for that. It's just what I was looking for.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1617258&page=4&highlight=DIY+Ladder+steps


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

HawgEnvy said:


> here's the link to BowBaker1640's thread. Very good pics/info. Thanks for that. It's just what I was looking for.
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1617258&page=4&highlight=DIY+Ladder+steps


sure no problem. including the ones i made as well as the ones i bought i now have 3dz and i still have more to weld together


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

Bump. Can someone get me pics of the bottom of the original Loc-on stand w the plywood platform,please? Thx


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I like your chain idea, nice and simple. Guess if you want to play with platform angle one could install a turnbuckle too??


----------



## bigjohn6582 (Oct 23, 2011)

was curious what you used for a set cloth as i have one simalar and the seat rotted out and am looking to replace it


HawgEnvy said:


> i'll check it out. Here's myloc-on i built last season when my other stands were stolen. I used bed frame angle iron and 1/2" plywood for the deck. I'm going to do another out of aluminum. the bed frame material is quite heavy so it doesn't make for a good packing stand. It's CRAZY sturdy and extremely quiet. I can stand with all my weight(165#) on one corner and it doesn't budge.
> 
> View attachment 1493732


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

I had one like that one, and the one annoying thing about it was the bar that swings out to make the seat. The bar always cut off the blood flow at the bottom of my legs. For reference, I am 5' 7" with a 29" inseam. I am no giant, so maybe taller guys have no issue with that.


----------



## cloquet (Jan 12, 2004)

handirifle said:


> I had one like that one, and the one annoying thing about it was the bar that swings out to make the seat. The bar always cut off the blood flow at the bottom of my legs. For reference, I am 5' 7" with a 29" inseam. I am no giant, so maybe taller guys have no issue with that.


I have two factory loc on stands. One has a higher seat hght. May have made them that way for different hght hunters.


----------



## Hunter Dave (Jul 17, 2007)

HawgEnvy, you should post pics of your stand after you added the braces at the back of the platform. IMHO, it's potentially a very dangerous design without those braces installed.


----------



## HawgEnvy (Mar 2, 2011)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1875330

Pics of completed stand on page 2 last post


----------

